

Ask YC:Moving Costs - jdavid

Right now my lease in MKE is up at the end of May, and I am seriously considering a move to SF.  As part of my planing, I am trying to figure out how much it will cost to move out there.<p>It looks like Truck Rental alone will run $1500, and then there is gas.  At 7 MPG, going from MKE-SFO, might cost an additional 310-350 gallons of gas, at $4-$5 a gallon, or another $1,500 just in gas.<p>I have heard of POD, but I was wondering if anyone else had some ideas?<p>Plan B is to sell everything.<p>Plan C is to put it in storage here in MKE and move with a suitcase to the valley.<p>Plan D is to stay in MKE, reduce costs further and travel to the Valley, at regular intervals.<p>Plan Pipedream, is to get funded.<p>What advice can the group offer?
======
utnick
sell all of your stuff

cheaper just to rebuy what you need on craigslist and you probably don't need
95% of your stuff anyways

------
jdavid
ok, i have another option, try out amazon aws/

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller/fba/fulfillment-by-
amazon.ht...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller/fba/fulfillment-by-amazon.html)

for my small expensive stuff, like computers, wii's ps3s bluray, dvd, cds,
speakers, tvs, books, etc....

------
jdavid
I wonder if there is someway to move on electric power? ;-) Gas is so
expensive.

------
donna
do you have a place in SF yet? Rents are really high especially with the
foreclosure boom happening here.

